# 3G EVDO USB-Modem ZTE AC8700 - помогите подключить

## den1024

Собственно недавно взял себе такой модем под ноут на котором стоит Gentoo 2007.0.

Ну и ессно вопрос - подскажите что читать и как бы подключить сие чудо под Gentoo.

Может кто-нибудь уже имел дело с 3G USB-модемами?

Заранее премного благодарен за помощь!

----------

## viy

Что уже попробовал, куда копал?

----------

## den1024

Пробовал вот по этой доке - http://onorua.livejournal.com/13480.html

И вот по этой доке - http://ubuntu.org.ua/2007/06/08/peoplenetua-usb-modem/#more-5

Но столкнулся с тем, что я генту с минимала ставил, и у меня вообще не появляется такое как /dev/ttyUSB(x)  :Sad: 

Появляется /dev/usbdev1.0...

Вот на этом и стал.  :Sad: 

----------

## viy

udev как-то реагирует на подключение модема?

Может попробовать сделать аналогичные описанным в ссылках действия, но с твоим девайсом?

----------

## den1024

 *viy wrote:*   

> udev как-то реагирует на подключение модема?
> 
> Может попробовать сделать аналогичные описанным в ссылках действия, но с твоим девайсом?

 

А как это проверить?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## den1024

В логах, при подключении модема к USB-порту, udev пишет следующее:

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 14, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 15

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 15, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 16

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 16, error -71

----------

## viy

Извини, но доступа к машине/проблеме у меня нет. Поиск в инете наверняка поможет.

Я бы проверил настройки ядра, проверил какой файл устройства создается. Все это, как впрочем и дальнейшие шаги --- описано. На данный же момент помогать больше нечем.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *den1024 wrote:*   

> Пробовал вот по этой доке - http://onorua.livejournal.com/13480.html

 

А тут смотрел? http://onorua.livejournal.com/12553.html

Все инструкции выполнил?

----------

## den1024

Хмм... Сегодня попробую. Отпишусь.

----------

## den1024

Значится так:

Устройство видиться в системе, вот что я получаю по команде cat /proc/bus/usb/devices > devices:

P: Vendor=19d2 ProdID=fffe Rev= 0.00

и т.д....

Но - по инструкции ссылка на которую выше у человека модем появляется как устройство /dev/ttyUSB0 или /dev/ttyACM0, у меня же ни того ни другого нет.  :Sad: 

Как мне узнать на какое он устройство определяется?  :Sad: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

```
modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0xfffe
```

Делал? Что в dmesg?

----------

## den1024

К сожалению на modprobe usbserial выдало ошибку мол нет такого модуля. Может это потому что usb serial вкомпилено в ядро?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Да, надо его или модулем собрать, или как-то, если это возможно, через загрузочные параметры передавать нужные значения.

Я бы таки модулем собрал.

Неудивительно что у тебя никакие устройства не появляются  :Smile: 

----------

## den1024

Понял. Попробую сегодня собрать модулем.

Отпишусь что да как.

----------

## den1024

Итак, вот к чему я дошел:

1. Даю команду modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0xfffe

2. Вставляю модем в USB порт.

3. Получаю в dmesg такое:

usbserial_generic 2-1:1.0: generic converter detected

usb 2-1: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usbserial_generic 2-1:1.1: generic converter detected

usb 2-1: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB1

usbserial_generic 2-1:1.3: generic converter detected

usb 2-1: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Соответственно появляются эти три устройства ttyUSB(x)

4. Вычислив что ttyUSB0 похоже и есть мой модем настраиваю скрипты pppd и собственно делаю pppd call pplnet

5. Получаю в логе такое:

pppd[5993]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid0

chat[5994]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

chat[5994]: abort on (ERROR)

chat[5994]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

chat[5994]: abort on (BUSY)

chat[5994]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

chat[5994]: send (ATZ^M)

chat[5994]: expect (OK)

chat[5994]: ATZ^M^M

chat[5994]: OK

chat[5994]: -- got it

chat[5994]: send (AT&F0^M)

chat[5994]: expect (OK)

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: AT&F0^M^M

chat[5994]: OK

chat[5994]: -- got it

chat[5994]: send (ATE0V1^M)

chat[5994]: expect (OK)

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: ATE0V1^M

chat[5994]: OK

chat[5994]: -- got it

chat[5994]: send (AT+CSQ^M)

chat[5994]: expect (OK)

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: 31, 99^M

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: OK

chat[5994]: -- got it

chat[5994]: send (ATS7=60^M)

chat[5994]: expect (OK)

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: OK

chat[5994]: -- got it

chat[5994]: send (ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M)

chat[5994]: expect (OK)

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: -- got it

chat[5994]: send (ATDT#777^M)

chat[5994]: expect (CONNECT)

chat[5994]: ^M

chat[5994]: ATDT#777^M^M

chat[5994]: CONNECT

chat[5994]: -- got it

chat[5994]: send (\d)

[pppd5993]: Serial connection established.

[pppd5993]: using channel 2

[pppd5993]: using interface ppp0

[pppd5993]: Connect ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7e77e80d> ]

[pppd5993]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

[pppd5993]: Connection terminated.

Собственно выдает вот эти ошибки с LCP и коннект тутже рвется.

Подскажите как уже это побороть, пожалуйста.  :Smile: 

----------

## den1024

Подправил конфиг ppp ещё - добился теперь следующего:

pppd[12879]: Serial connection established.

pppd[12879]: using channel 9

pppd[12879]: Using interface ppp0

pppd[12879]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

pppd[12879]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x39a721fd> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x39a721fd> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x39a721fd> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x39a721fd> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x39a721fd> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x39a721fd> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x43648411> <pcomp> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: No auth is possible

pppd[12879]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <auth chap MD5> <pcomp>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x43643674> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x43643674> <accomp>]

pppd[12879]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x39a721fd]

pppd[12879]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x43643674]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x0 <addr 2.2.2.2>]

pppd[12879]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x0 <addr 2.2.2.2>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x0 < 11 05 00 01 03>]

pppd[12879]: Unsupported protocol 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received

pppd[12879]: sent [LCP ProtRej id=0x2 80 fd 01 00 00 09 11 05 00 01 03]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [IPCP ConfRej id=0x1 <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

pppd[12879]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x2 <addr 172.30.224.108> <ms-dns1 77.109.1.8>]

pppd[12879]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <addr 172.30.224.108> <ms-dns1 77.109.1.8>]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3]

pppd[12879]: LCP terminated by peer

pppd[12879]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

pppd[12879]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x3 <addr 172.30.224.108> <ms-dns1 77.109.1.8>]

pppd[12879]: Discarded non-LCP packet when LCP not open

pppd[12879]: Connection terminated.

chat[12885]: expect (M-bM-^@M-^\M-bM-^@M-^])

Тоесть коннект проходит и потом облом.   :Sad: 

----------

## den1024

Есть кто живой? Может есть идеи?   :Sad: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Подправил конфиг ppp ещё - добился теперь следующего: 

 

конфиг в студию

обрати внимание на это

 *Quote:*   

> pppd[12879]: No auth is possible 

 

 *Quote:*   

> pppd[12879]: Unsupported protocol 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received 

 

MPPE в ядре включена?

----------

## den1024

MPPE в ядре включена.

На текущий момент конфиг выглядит так:

defaultroute # стандартные роутинг

usepeerdns

crtscts # аппаратный контроль передачи данных

lock

noauth # не нужна аутентификация на сервере

local

persist

lcp-echo-failure 4 # таймауты для того чтоб уменьшить потери

lcp-echo-interval 65535 # уменьшаем потери

modem

mru 1500

nopcomp

novjccomp

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

noaccomp

ipcp-accept-local # разрешить серверу выдавать клиенту ip

ipcp-accept-remote # разрешить серверу сообщать свой ip

noipdefault # ip адрес выдаёться сервером

# пассивный режим для того чтобы модем устанавливал соединение до того как

# получит нормальных LCP ответ.

passive

#modem -detach

#nomagic

# отменяем сжатие

novj

#noccp

lcp-max-configure 100

receive-all

И лог при связи выглядит вот так:

...

chat[5791]: ATDT#777^M^M

chat[5791]: CONNECT

chat[5791]:  -- got it

chat[5791]: send (\d)

pppd[5790]: Serial connection established.

pppd[5790]: using channel 2

pppd[5790]: Using interface ppp0

pppd[5790]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

pppd[5790]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4a2f2178>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4a2f2178>]

pppd[5790]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4a2f2178>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4a2f2178>]

pppd[5790]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4a2f2178>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4a2f2178>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x61ffc1c2> <pcomp> <accomp>]

pppd[5790]: No auth is possible

pppd[5790]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <auth chap MD5> <pcomp> <accomp>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x61ffd846>]

pppd[5790]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x61ffd846>]

pppd[5790]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x4a2f2178]

pppd[5790]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x61ffd846]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x0 <addr 2.2.2.2>]

pppd[5790]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x0 <addr 2.2.2.2>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x0 < 11 05 00 01 03>]

pppd[5790]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1]

pppd[5790]: sent [CCP ConfRej id=0x0 < 11 05 00 01 03>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [IPCP ConfRej id=0x1 <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

pppd[5790]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [CCP ConfAck id=0x1]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mppe -H -M -S -L -D +C>]

pppd[5790]: sent [CCP ConfRej id=0x1 <mppe -H -M -S -L -D +C>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x2 <addr 172.30.224.29> <ms-dns1 77.109.1.8>]

pppd[5790]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <addr 172.30.224.29> <ms-dns1 77.109.1.8>]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x2]

pppd[5790]: sent [CCP ConfAck id=0x2]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3]

pppd[5790]: LCP terminated by peer

pppd[5790]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

pppd[5790]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x3 <addr 172.30.224.29> <ms-dns1 77.109.1.8>]

pppd[5790]: Discarded non-LCP packet when LCP not open

pppd[5790]: Connection terminated.

chat[5796]: expect (M-bM-^@M-^\M-bM-^@M-^])

И всё - собственно обрыв связи.  :Sad: 

----------

## targeti

 *fank wrote:*   

> обрати внимание на это
> 
>  *Quote:*   pppd[12879]: No auth is possible  

 

А в /etc/ppp/chap-secrets что-нибудь есть?

----------

## den1024

Да, конечно, логин и пароль. Всё как нужно.

----------

## targeti

В конфиге не видно опции

```
user логин
```

----------

## den1024

Это просто не в файле options.

user (пользователь) находиться в другом файле - /etc/ppp/peers/pplnet который юзается при pppd call pplnet

А сами логин и пароль в - /etc/ppp/chap-secrets в виде:

login * password

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> According to above, peer wants to authenticate you using chap, eap,
> 
> ms-chap and pap, but every time you refuse him. There could be two
> 
> reasons: whether you explicitly refuse to authenticate by using refuse-chap,
> ...

 

http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/12/msg03085.html

----------

## den1024

Ура! Всё отлично заработало! ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо Всем откликнувшимся! Проблема была в том что параметр user был отличным от логина в chat-secrets   :Embarassed: 

Остался ещё один вопросик.  :Smile: 

Всё отлично теперь подключается - но в буке есть ещё и сетевуха которая настроена на статический айпи. Так вот после того как поднимается pppd - шлюз поумолчанию остается от локальной сети.   :Sad: 

Хотя в конфиге pppd прописаны параметры defaultroute и usepeeerdns   :Sad: 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как это исправить?

----------

